# How good is a dogs sense of height?



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

We went for a lovely walk up the Malvern hills today. I just wondered how good a dogs sense of height is, do they ever get scared of heights? I think GSPs in general seem to be climbers, Woody always has to climb on tree stumps and mounds of earth etc. He was charging around on the top of the hill and came pretty close to a steep edge at times and I kept calling him back just in case he fell off. It was great fun though and he really enjoyed all the new smells.
Here are some pics.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Considering the amount that fall off cliffs, id say not very good.

I dont think they understand the concept that heights can be dangerous.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Willow's breeder lives not far from beachy head. She said that dogs have more or less no concept of height, this pleased my mum no end cos she'd been telling me that for years and I didn't believe her.
How does she know not to jump of the bed then? I ask (I have a v high bed), I dunno really I suppose its not worth the risk to let them get too close to the edge and work it out for themselves


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think they have one or a fear of heights anyway


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Willow's breeder lives not far from beachy head. She said that dogs have more or less no concept of height, this pleased my mum no end cos she'd been telling me that for years and I didn't believe her.
> How does she know not to jump of the bed then? I ask (I have a v high bed), I dunno really I suppose its not worth the risk to let them get too close to the edge and work it out for themselves


Its interesting. Alfie sometimes hesitates when jumping off my bed, but doesnt think twice about leaping off a 6ft high embankment.

I dont think id walk mine off lead near a cliff. I dont trust their recall enough.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Blush climbs about 10ft high on the haybales in our hayshed :lol: she seems to not have any concept of it either, she seems to attempt to jump down and i have to go up and collect her


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think they have much of one!!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i wounder as we have demesticated (sorry alwful spelling ) them they hav lost this sence of height and fear as we take them away from the hills and heights they forgott why to be scared sorry hmmmmmm its a therory lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know, where Dave doesn't care.. Dixie is terrified of being on bridges and walkways that you can see through. She won't walk she crawls accross it.
She won't walk on walls either, and she is really careful about jumping off banks at the river.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Certainly see it in pups and judging from the number that don't fall off cliffs I'd guess they have some but, as Nonnie pointed out, it's not failproof.

My father's dogs free range across the cliffs where he lives. I can't stand walking with them. Heart forever in mouth.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> i wounder as we have demesticated (sorry alwful spelling ) them they hav lost this sence of height and fear as we take them away from the hills and heights they forgott why to be scared sorry for the mumberling its a therory lol


Yeah, you could be right, because I would imagine wolves don't have a problem.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> i wounder as we have demesticated (sorry alwful spelling ) them they hav lost this sence of height and fear as we take them away from the hills and heights they forgott why to be scared sorry for the mumberling its a therory lol


Careful - that's dangerously close to saying inbreeding has made them thick.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Johnderondon said:


> Careful - that's dangerously close to saying inbreeding has made them thick.


oh god i take it all back lol


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Also, what do sheepdogs do on mountains? Sheep are nutters, they rockclimb Has anyone seen Mist-Sheepdog tales(my sons fav programme)?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

noooooooooooooo i dont watch that programme :wink: i think i may hav seen it over my sisters shoulder lol 

i think like normal house hold pets understand it hurts if u fall ect ect but y it hurts so they cant make a link in there head unlike dogs that climb mountains ect ect understand as it is in there history and present life 'job'


----------

